# Starbucks ( SBUX )



## sam (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying 100 shares of sbux , it went down almost 15 % from last week ! what do you guys think ? good entry point at $45 ?


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

I will also be adding SBUX some time soon


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I also think it is a good buy and have been considering adding some stock. They pay a divy at 1.5% which isn't high but has been consistently growing. The PE is still high at 25 but they are a world leader and still growing briskly internationally. They do have avenues for future growth with the recent Kcups, their own brewing machine and the purchase of a great San Francisco bakery.

It may fall a bit further after the miss and its huge share price move since 2009 but I don't think buying some now would be a mistake at all. This is a good one for your retirement accounts.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Been wanting to get my hands on this too. Agree I might wait a little more with a p/e of 25 still.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats to those that have held SBUX. (I wish I had this stock.)
The stock went up 9% on Friday after quarterly earnings were announced.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like I was pretty wrong on this one. Can't find the thread, but I went off on some tirade about it being fairly priced at $50, and kept suggesting people not buy. My mistake.

This is my largest holding and one of the shining stars - if I only listened to more of my hunches in 2008/09. This puppy began falling like a stone before the credit crisis hit, could it be an early economic indicator?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

The brand power on this company is something else.. People love holding that Starbucks cup and don't mind overpaying for the experience. Plus their growth is just awesome. Congrats Sampson I wish I got into this one. However I do hold thi but they are no Starbucks.


----------



## Liquid Independence (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a little bit of both Starbucks and Tim Hortons earlier this year, and glad I did  I don't drink coffee myself but a lot of my friends are hooked  I read somewhere that coffee is the 2nd most traded commodity in the world lol. Starbucks said last year that they plan to open 3,000 new outlets in the Americas so their growth trajectory looks stable, at least for now


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Good call Sampson. Don't own any, so I missed this ride 

Starbucks said last year that they plan to open 3,000 new outlets in the Americas??? Wow.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> Good call Sampson. Don't own any, so I missed this ride
> 
> Starbucks said last year that they plan to open 3,000 new outlets in the Americas??? Wow.


I dismissed this stock myself and I was watching it since it was $19 a share!I read an article today that Google , Disney and Starbux are 3 stocks we all should own. Seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Interesting article but an unrealistic title. SBUX's will be able to brand their own robots.



> An army of robot baristas could mean the end of Starbucks as we know it


http://qz.com/134661/briggo-coffee-...ould-mean-the-end-of-starbucks-as-we-know-it/

Would like to jump in to this stock - I was hoping to get in below $70, but the stock seems to want to keep going higher...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Synergy said:


> Interesting article but an unrealistic title. SBUX's will be able to brand their own robots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could have written the same post ... i started looking at 70, my aunts broker loves this company (i used to do business with the original founders many years ago when i was in the coffee business)

who knew it would track like a lear jet taking off (i.e. straight up) ?

i think that article misses much of the value of going to a starbucks location, the atmosphere, the people and the food and so on

but i do think that these machines which make pretty good coffee (starbucks has increased it's automation of coffee making steadily, i wouldn't be surprised if one day they open automated kiosks themselves)

i think that these robots will cut in to starbucks "grab and go" business perhaps, but there are lots of places to grab and go coffee and quality is improving everywhere

i don't think it will quite have the negative effect that this guy predicts

i am hoping there will be a breather here and i can get in a little cheaper

i think it will be a great long term stock


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

fatcat said:


> i am hoping there will be a breather here and i can get in a little cheaper
> 
> i think it will be a great long term stock


I think I'll start a small position in hopes that the stock corrects a little so I can buy more at some point. Hoping to hold for a long time. These new Tea Bars from SBUX's look interesting
http://www.4-traders.com/STARBUCKS-...s-in-New-York-Citys-Upper-East-Side-17389316/


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Synergy said:


> I think I'll start a small position in hopes that the stock corrects a little so I can buy more at some point. Hoping to hold for a long time. These new Tea Bars from SBUX's look interesting
> http://www.4-traders.com/STARBUCKS-...s-in-New-York-Citys-Upper-East-Side-17389316/


they are doing lots of different initiatives, i know they are into juices as well .. they are morphing from a coffee company into a beverage company

yeah, at some point 80 will look cheap


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought some at $72.00 a share and yesterday bought a few more.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

fatcat said:


> i am hoping there will be a breather here and i can get in a little cheaper


Price is starting to come down a little bit today....

By the way, you got a blank post over at Loblaw vs Metro for some reason...


----------



## newbi (Aug 19, 2009)

Synergy said:


> Price is starting to come down a little bit today....
> 
> By the way, you got a blank post over at Loblaw vs Metro for some reason...


I bought 35 shares today.. starting small... will probably be a long term hold like most of my other stocks.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

got some at 79.999 
i was hoping for 80
don't care for the odd numbers


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Price is down a little this morning ($77), waiting / hoping for it to drop below $75 to start a position...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

right, i think it will correct down a bit and then i will add some more


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

fatcat said:


> right, i think it will correct down a bit and then i will add some more


Man, I love me some Starbucks. Order of preference: Tassimo<Tims<Starbucks<Faema home espresso.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone else watching SBUX? Patiently waiting for a good entry point. 2013 was a good year for their stock price, I could see the price correct a little further from here.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i am trying to decide between lulu, sbux, visa and ebay at present ( or more j&j)

just roasted a fresh batch of espesso which i am brewing in my aeropress .... i find the brew a little bland but it cuts way back on the acid compared to my moka pot

sbux is a very strong brand


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got in V at $200 a share and still think it is a good buy at today price. Bought Sbux for long term because they seem to be taking over the world lol


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Synergy said:


> Anyone else watching SBUX? Patiently waiting for a good entry point. 2013 was a good year for their stock price, I could see the price correct a little further from here.


Curious as to what you believe a good entry point to be. I have been eyeing this one for almost 6 months. Anything under $70? 

Interesting article: "10 Reasons Starbucks Could Suffer"

http://seekingalpha.com/article/1955291-10-reasons-starbucks-could-suffer


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Killer Z said:


> Curious as to what you believe a good entry point to be. I have been eyeing this one for almost 6 months. Anything under $70?


I really like the brand but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on this one (valuation). Recent technicals are a little concerning as well. If it breaks the 200 day MA I'd be concerned that it could fall further ($63-64). Below $73 may be a decent entry point, I'm going to keep a close eye on the 200 day MA over the next few trading sessions. Long term I think the stock will go higher, I'm just being a little careful / picky on my initial entry point - concerns over valuation and recent run up


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Quarterly results out Thursday (23rd) - will be interesting
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/01/21/starbucks-earnings-whats-brewing-this-quarter.aspx


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Synergy said:


> I really like the brand but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger on this one (valuation). Recent technicals are a little concerning as well. If it breaks the 200 day MA I'd be concerned that it could fall further ($63-64). Below $73 may be a decent entry point, I'm going to keep a close eye on the 200 day MA over the next few trading sessions. Long term I think the stock will go higher, I'm just being a little careful / picky on my initial entry point - concerns over valuation and recent run up


I thought that setting a buy pennies above $70 would be a good bet on its recent downtrend, but with the pop and heavy volume from earnings on Fri. all bets may be off. FYI- SBUX is a core holding in my RRSP.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

maxandrelax said:


> I thought that setting a buy pennies above $70 would be a good bet on its recent downtrend, but with the pop and heavy volume from earnings on Fri. all bets may be off. FYI- SBUX is a core holding in my RRSP.


There still may be some more downside to the stock price - tough call at this point. If they would have missed earnings it would have been a good buying opportunity. Great stock to have as a core holding - the growth has served you well.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Synergy said:


> the growth has served you well.


 haven't even owned one whole year... (as he slinks away) Wish I had bought when I was busy boycotting them in the late 90's.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Starbucks Reports Q4 and Full Year Fiscal 2022 Results (tmx.com) 

Good quarter for Starbucks. Improved numbers for SSG in North America. With China on the cusp or reopening this good mean an even better Q1 2023.


----------

